# i think i have chronic fatigue syndrome



## annon_lady (Jun 29, 2007)

this post has been deleted.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi annon_lady!Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you! I've been busy at a conference here. But I have been thinking about you, and your situation!I have some good news (I think), and some ideas about what might be going on inside your body. So I'll just run them by you, and see what you think!The good news is that your symptoms do not sound at all like Chronic Fatigue Syndrome to me. Chronic Fatigue Syndrome involves a lot of other body systems - and even though it might not make sense, the main symptom isn't fatigue. So that's the good news (I think).I do have a few ideas on what might be going on.You mentioned that all your symptoms seemed to start when you developed depression. To be honest, all your physical symptoms sound to me like depression that is being under treated. Most people think, ok with depression you feel sad all the time. But depression involves a LOT of physical symptoms too, for some people. The main physical symptoms of depression are the main symptoms you are suffering with; severe insomnia, major exhaustion, muscle and joint aches and digestive symptoms. Not to mention that you're also dealing with anxiety and some OCD tendencies. Those will also add to insomnia, and other physical symptoms. A lot of people with depression have physical symptoms, but don't realize that their depression could be causing them. Because of that, many patients never get treated for those physical symptoms, and just suffer. I found some good information on WebMD that I thought I'd share; it discusses the physical symptoms that depression can cause, and has information on how to treat them, and where to start.This page has information on the physical symptoms that often come with depression:http://www.webmd.com/content/article/106/108345.htmThis page has information on different treatment options:http://www.webmd.com/depression/recognizin...sing-treatmentsThe important thing is to keep getting treatment until your symptoms are under control. It is easy to under treat depression, it happens all the time, so it's important to be your own best advocate, and keep looking for a treatment that works well for you. So that's my first idea - pursue further, more complete treatment for your depression and anxiety.Now for my other idea!Have you ever had a thyroid panel done before? It's just a few blood tests to check how well your thyroid is working, and if it's sending out the right amount of chemicals and hormones into your blood. The normal thyroid tests a doctor might do to check if it's working properly are the following: free T3, free T4, TSH (Thyroid Stimulating Hormone), TBG (Thyroid Binding Globulin), rT3 (reverse T3), anti-TG, anti PO or an ultrasound or scan. These are some tests that will show how well your thyroid is working. If you have something wrong, hypo-or hyper-thyroidism, you can often times take medicine, or make some lifestyle changes that will take care of it.Thyroid irregularities can also cause just about all the symptoms you mentioned, like fatigue, depression, menstrual irregularities, anxiety, and muscle and joint pain. You may have looked down this avenue already, but if not, it would be a very sensible thing to check on.There is a great website you can visit with loads of information on all things thyroid. It is a part of our big board here, and there are very knowledgeable folks over there! Here is the website URL:http://www.mediboard.com/Those are the two ideas that I had about what might be going on with you. I hope that maybe this information will be of some help. Just remember, when you're having these physical symptoms you are NOT going crazy! They are real, and they are a real sign that something is going on inside your body. Log them, journal them thoroughly, and keep looking for answers until you find one!Please make sure and keep us posted on how you're doing!


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I was also going to suggest the Thyroid test. Good thing if it is your thyroid is that treatment is pretty effective for those with thyroid conditions.Otherwise, I can really relate when you said,"when i say i feel like ######, i feel really tired but not cos im deprived of sleep, its a foggy feeling throughout my whole body and head, i cant move properly, everything aches, everything looks different..."Happens to me all the time.Anyway, whether it's your depression, thyroid or something else, I hope you find the care and good health you deserve.Only other thing I'd suggest is maybe getting another doctor's opinion. Sounds like if they are just starring at you with little to say, then they probably aren't helpful for you anyway.


----------

